# calcium to phosphorus ratio



## Vickir73 (Jul 27, 2012)

ok - stupid question. I'm horrible with math so I'm asking the experts   I'm feeding Purina Goat Chow, which I'm happy with; however, I'm still reading up on all the feeding issues and, of course, I'm questing myself and if I'm still feeding the right thing - anyway - I'm off topic - my question is not about the brand of feed but the 2:1 ration for calcium to phosphorus. 

Can someone please explain to me (in the way they would explain to a 5 yr old) how you get the 2:1?  For example, Calcium min is .80 and Calcium max is 1.3 and phosphorus is .60.  Do I take half of the maximum of Calcium?  Do I add the min and max together and divide by 2?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 27, 2012)

With a 0.6% phos your looking for the calcium to be 1.2% to reach 2:1 ratio. 2 parts calcium, 1 part phosphorus, so the calcium should be double the phosphorus amount. No clue on the min and max though because they dont give exact levels. I feed alfalfa pellets with my grain to up the calcium levels. A little over on the calcium end is better then being too high on the phosphorus though from what I understand.


Edited because I might have confused you more trying to explain it the way my brain understands it!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 27, 2012)

CrazyCat, that is what is confusing the hel . . . I mean, heck out of me!  When I'm trying to figure out what is double the phosphorus amount do I go by the min or max amount of calcium?   The bags I get at TSC have min and max amounts and I'm not sure what to get.  I just can't keep feeding my girls strictly alfalfa so I've started them on some coastal, which they are eating, but are NOT happy about it.  I'm going to look for alfalfa pellets at TSC this evening.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

A ratio is one number divided by another.  A ratio tells you how much bigger or smaller one number is compared to the other. 

When figuring the Calcium to Phosphorous ratio in Purina Goat Chow, (Calcium min .80% and Calcium max 1.3% and Phosphorus .60%) 
The math would look like this;


[_Ca = Calcium and P = Phosphorus_]

(at Min.) Ca .80/P .60 = 1.333 or a 1.333 to1 ratio (1.3:1)

(at Max.) Ca 1.3/P .60 = 2.166 or a 2.166 to 1 ratio (2.16:1)

So Purina Goat Chow at minimum would have a 1.3 to 1 Calcium to Phosphorus Ratio and at Maximum it would have a 2.16 to 1 Calcium to Phosphorus Ratio. 

Chris


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you Chris!!! You rock!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 1, 2012)

Calcium to Phosphorous ratio is not as important for does as bucks/wethers. They are nowhere near as prone to UC.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Calcium to Phosphorous ratio is not as important for does as bucks/wethers. They are nowhere near as prone to UC.


The chances of a doe getting urinary calculi (UC) might be less than a Buck/Wether but Ca/P Ration should not be over looked even in the does feed.
Does can get Hypocalcemia (low blood calcium).


Chris


----------



## elevan (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly so.  You have different concerns for each gender but the fact is the same that you want a minimum of a 2:1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus.


----------

